# food for an upset stomach



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

does this belong in eating or healing?

I'm looking to form a list of foods that are good for my Dad to eat. His diet is pretty bad, and he's not into supplements, so my hope is that if he has a list in his mind of foods that will help his digestion, he'll order out appropriately (he rarely eats in).

#1. GINGER
#2. raw honey- how do you explain raw honey to someone who's never seen ity before who flirts with teh atkins diet?
#3. apple cider vinegar- is this only for reflux or also good for digestion?
#5. greens

I suspect he won't be exposed to 2 & 3, so they're probably a wash... What are more common stomach helping foods?

If he translates greens to iceberg lettuce with ranch dressing, will it still help him?

I'm so clueless here. We eat such different foods. I feel like I need a translator.


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

Did he ask for assistance, or are you seeking to give him unsolicited food advice?


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

We visited him for one day. He spent most of it in the bathroom. I asked his if he'd like me to get a list together of foods that might help his stomach, and he was pretty excited about it.

It's a good question, though.

I'm not trying to change his diet. He wouldn't be open to it anyway.

which is why a list I could write off the top would be all wrong for him.


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

I guess it would be good to know what he's presently eating, in order to figure out what might be wrong. Also, did he have likely food poisoning, or constipation, or something else?

It may make more sense to figure out what the cause of the problem is, and try to fix that, rather than to leave the cause unaddressed and try to treat the symptoms with ginger or chamomile tea or what have you.

Very generally, if he's eating out all the time, it's almost a given that he's getting way too much fat. He may also not be geting many fruits or vegetables. I'd recommend increasing lightly cooked vegetables and suggest that he try to keep some fruit in the house to eat (and that he eat it). If he may have had food poisoning, then he should probably stop frequenting the offending restaurant.


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

When i visited he was on the atkins diet (that's the all protien diet, right? or am I mixing up my diets?). He is a distance runner, so he usually eats a very high carbohydrate diet, including a lot of pasta, white bread, oatmeal, bananas, cheese and crackers. He drinks wine every day, at least half a bottle, and eats a lot of meat, although I believe he stopped eating red meat daily. He drinks a lot of coffee. I'm not sure about the sweets. I doubt he eats many fruits and vegetables that aren't potatoes and bananas. He eats a lot of eggs.

The diet wreaked havoc on his system, and he was cheating with bananas and bagels because he felt so weak, but the impression I got from his wife is that he regularly spends a lot of time in the bathroom- so this wasn't a one-time deal. I didn't go into details beyond that, and I don't think they would feel comfortable getting any deeper.

I do know that he's been popping rolaids like candy for many, many years now, because I used to sneak and eat them as a toddler.

thank you, by the way, for being so patient with me-


----------

